# First Colonoscopy- FINALLY!



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

FOr those of you that know my nightmare...which I posted about over in the Irritable Bowel Syndrome area...back in Nov I was sent to a local er for severe diahhrea, heavy painful cramping and persistant vomiting. They sent me home telling me it was just a bad bout of Gastroenteritis. Well..guess what.. from Dec. 26th to just the other day...I was in and out of Vanderbilt Hospital..ER. It started monday night...heavy sharp *explosive* cramping...bellyfuls of watery yellow diahrrea- going at least 8 times an hour...and vomiting with no feeling of relief after doing both..I felt like I could not get my belly empty no matter what. The more I had D and the more I puked..it seemed like the fuller I kept getting. I went to the ER TWICE...with a fever of 100, dehydrated and couldn't even walk. I even had to wear adult dipers. I finally...FINALLY after 4 days of this..they got me an appointment with the BEST GI doctor at Vandy. And probably the most expensive. He did a regula exam..and became very aggravated that not once did the ER there admit me. The er kept telling me it was "just a bug and my IBS was making it worse." So they would drug me and send me home. Well..according to blood tests, stool sample, and urinalysis...he said this was "Clearly not IBS...clearly not any kind of virus or bug and wahtever this is it is in my small intestine (that's where my pain is when pressed)" He reviewed all my patient histories which I had faxed to him from all the hospitals, ERs and GI's I had been to. He told me plainly "I don't know what this is..but all arrows are pointing to Crohn' Disease." (My CT did not show diverticulitis/osis) So I am scheduled for my first Colonoscopy and Endoscopy later this week. I've had an Endoscopy before..didn't have any issues with it..but have never had a Colonoscopy. He prescribed me the Bowel Prep Kit "HalfLytely" with flavor paks and the four dulcolax tablets. I take the tablets at lunchtime the day before and if I produce a BM I begin drinking the 2 qts of the HalfLytely- 8 oz every 10 minutes until gone. HAs anyone had this and what does it cause? Good or bad? He said he tried to get me something that won't be so hard on my cramping sore belly...Is this stuff pretty good??? I need as much feedback as possible!!! I'll do any test to figure out what is wrong in my belly..


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

All I can do is wish you luck on getting that stuff down...I couldnt and will never touch anything lemon lime flavored again. So instead I was to take 4 dulcolax, wait 4 hours and take 4 more!This will easily clean out a "D" person if needed.


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

All I can say is that i had the prep with the miralax and gatorade and the lax pills. But, at least if it is hard to do, it's only one or two days of yuckiness and then they can finally figure out what is wrong with you. Look at it that way and maybe it won't be so bad.Good LuckJean


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome to the site jean


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, I had my colonoscopy today. They cancelled the EGD cause they found the problem in my gut. My colon is fine..doc said it had a lot of twists in it and I woke up SEVERAL times during the procedure crying out in pain. He made some pictures. The problem is in my small intestine at my illeum. Most peoples small intestine looks smooth inside but mine looked like it had been chewed- like a piece of bubble gum. It was full of scar-tissue looking fleshy lumps and bumps..some in thick piles. Doc did so many biopsies in my colon and small intestine I am here 12 hours later STILL passing bloody mucus. He thinks this is either Crohn's or Celiac Disease. He ordered a blood test for the Celiac. He said it looks like healed ulcerations..meaning it could be crohn's going into remission. I go back for results next week. Will let you know!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I am so pleased you are at last getting answers, take care


----------



## 16692 (Dec 17, 2005)

hey how was the prep, so glad they at least the docs will know what they are dealing with.Good LuckJean


----------

